# College Degree not as important as Certifications?



## gock50 (Jul 1, 2011)

I have always thought that certifications hold more weight then a BA in computer field. If I have a BA for something non-computer related but certifications, am I just as qualified as everyone else or is this looked down upon? Please help guide me with the weight your major of BA matters. Thanks!


----------



## David Mo (Jun 27, 2011)

You are always better off with a four year college degree than not having one. Having continuing education and certificates in any profession also matters.

Experience is huge as well.

Bottom line, they all matter and not in any particular order because different employers weigh things differently when they consider hiring someone.


----------



## gock50 (Jul 1, 2011)

David Mo said:


> You are always better off with a four year college degree than not having one.


I am going to get my BA for sure but it might not be in computer based field. What I am wondering is: will employers not consider me because of that? How big of a factor is a BA being specifically in computers for employment?


----------



## David Mo (Jun 27, 2011)

You want a Bachelor of Science.

Getting a four year degree says a lot to an employer, even if it is not in the same field. It says you are a motivated person if not anything else. An IT degree is essential for a programmer or DBA though.

As a whole, people with four year college degrees make significantly more money.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

experience is the most important thing.

a degree is not neccesary to get into IT support or be an IT technican, neither are certifications but they can help.

If I could go back in time I would have got a part time job whilst at school, got some certs and done a degree part time whilst working in a real job.


----------

